# Refurb wheels with fake split rim bolts?



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

My wheels are looking very tired due to laquer peel and kerbing! I'd like to get them refurbed but they've got fake wheel bolts as they're split rim replicas. Reckon a wheel refurb company would still be able to do them? I'm thinking one paint colour over the whole wheel


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

On some fake splits, the bolts do come out but don't actually 'split'.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I would go to a reputable wheel refurbisher and discuss what can be done but I would think a "normal" type refurb would be fine.

Good luck and could you post some pics up if or when you get them done, I'd be interested to see what they end up like.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

You can buy new fake bolts.
Check the rears as if they split there will be nuts on the backs.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, will call a few places and see what they can do  thinking I fancy shadow chrome this time, will post pics up once all done


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The price of the refurbishment plus new studs you are going to be near the cost of a new set of replicas. 

Someone will still give you some money for your current set to help too.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Well Lepsons have quoted £360 plus vat assuming they can remove the bolts which isn't too bad. A new set of these is £720 in the polished finish which doesn't tend to last, thinking if I can have them refurbed in a painted finish for half that then it makes sense. 

What colour to go for is the question!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Hyper silver - nice bright silver with added gloss so won't look too dissimilar to polished but won't require the upkeep!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

minibbb said:


> Well Lepsons have quoted £360 plus vat assuming they can remove the bolts which isn't too bad. A new set of these is £720 in the polished finish which doesn't tend to last, thinking if I can have them refurbed in a painted finish for half that then it makes sense.
> 
> What colour to go for is the question!


There is LM replicas available for not much more than the cost of that refurb.

Some guys have had good life out the wheels if they are sealed and looked after.

Not so long ago there was a group buy on E90 post forum and there was various designs of replica wheels for £450 in 19" size.

You refurbishment is going to cost £432 which would make me opt for my earlier suggestion more so.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Refined Detail said:


> Hyper silver - nice bright silver with added gloss so won't look too dissimilar to polished but won't require the upkeep!


Always a safe bet and look good! Do lepsons powder coat or spray?

Seen chrome powder coating, looks pretty good!


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Kerr said:


> There is LM replicas available for not much more than the cost of that refurb.
> 
> Some guys have had good life out the wheels if they are sealed and looked after.
> 
> ...


They're for a mini which is 4x100 whereas I'm sure most of the LM reps I've seen are five stud? Shall certainly hunt around online though thanks matey


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

minibbb said:


> They're for a mini which is 4x100 whereas I'm sure most of the LM reps I've seen are five stud? Shall certainly hunt around online though thanks matey


Ah right.

I was assuming that they were on the Z4.

What size of wheels are on the Mini?

The guy who was doing the deals only has 17" for the Mini. He is known for great service and doing good group deal buys.

http://www.bmautosport.co.uk/showro...-cross-spoke-style-alloys-p-275?cPath=116_132


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Ah right.
> 
> I was assuming that they were on the Z4.
> 
> ...


Ah sorry mate my bad, my avatar is out of date now and back in the mini! Current wheels are 18s but am not against 17s.

Strangely enough I'm sat at work which is about 500 yards away from bmautosport! Will have to pop in and check out their selection!!

Thanks again for your help


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Speak to Mark at BMAuto he is in Eastbourne. Knows his stuff
Sorry did not see the other posts. Lepsons mixed reports. You pay your money and take you pick, I would not use Lepsons


----------

